# Sorry Nor-tah !!!



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

This time I soaked it in that soda pop... Stewarts Lime Crush for about 4 hours. Slighty burn the edges but keep it on the rare side...You know the rest of the recipe....you should have seen the wife !! |-O-| |-O-| *\-\* :EAT: :EAT: :\Ou: :-|O|-:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Is that the old 7-Up, Oil, Soy Sauce recipe? Good stuff!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Ooooooh, man what I wouldn't do for a good prime beef steak, antelope, elk, buffalo, etc. especially prime beef with a lot of marbling, blood rare, got to be blood rare!!!! !!!!!! Yep, I'm a meat eater.  Just don't either have it or can't afford it.  I'm soooo hungry now, haven't eaten since last night.  My wife isn't into this stuff, so I'm kidnof on my own to either kill it, (getting older than dirt), or buy it. Any donations? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Just kidding. :wink:
P.S. I like fish tooooooo.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

WOW!!! That looks amazing! My mom called me today to tell me that I am doing steaks for the super bowl! I will post up some pics. Please post the rest of the recipe!! I want to try it.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> WOW!!! That looks amazing! My mom called me today to tell me that I am doing steaks for the super bowl! I will post up some pics. Please post the rest of the recipe!! I want to try it.


I do mine on the BBQ. The cooking time is off a little because of the cold weather, but heat up the bbq first, maybe 500 to 700 degrees. Just lay out the steak and cover very liberal with Johnny's Seasoning. Let it sit for 5 minutes or so, turn it over and do the same with the other side, with the bbq lid open. Place the steak on the high rack in the bbq and shut the lid, give it about 7 minutes and turn it over, again for about 7 minutes. Internal temp of the steak should be between 140 and 160 degrees. If it hits 160, it's beyond 'rare' but it will still be okay. Keep adding the Johnny's if you like, it won't hurt anything and it seems to add moisture and flavor to the meat. 
I've never had the same luck trying to broil or fry a steak.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Whats the new recipe with crush lime?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Next rabbit round up.................................you cook .45 :shock: :roll: What the hell we been eatin tube steaks and beans fer. :evil: 




















:lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Next rabbit round up.................................you cook .45 :shock: :roll: What the hell we been eatin tube steaks and beans fer. :evil:
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


Because Al Hansen.....you cook 'em soooooo good !! :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Whats the new recipe with crush lime?


This stuff Nor-tah....just soak 'em in this for a couple of hours...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I found a little gem of a steak seasoning last week...Smokehouse Black pepper! The stuff is awesome. If you start with the right cut of meat, all it needs is some salt, smokehouse pepper, and 450* of heat on the grill to be perfect!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

May have to try that! I made smoked pork and steaks for the Super Bowl. I'll post pics soon. Turned out awesome! Kerry, I tried that johnnys and its great too.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Gonna have to give that one a try, not sure I wanna waste my Key Lime drinks though. thought I was the only person that bought those anymore :wink: .


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Sounds great. On a good ribeye, I just like salt and pepper. Get the grill as absolutely hot as you can get it. I cook to about 130, let it rest and it will come up to 135 internal. While resting, place a pad of butter on it let it melt. Enjoy!


----------

